# Smoking Paprika



## alien (May 18, 2011)

I was thinking of trying to smoke some paprika has anybody tried it if so I would appreciate input (temp,length of time)  I have an offset smoker. Thax


----------



## venture (May 18, 2011)

This thread might be helpful for you:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/100689/smoked-paprika

Also, a quick entry of "paprika" in the search box will bring up interesting reading for you.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

